# Healthy lunch?



## et81121 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to change from the usual sandwich filler lunch (with lots of mayonnaise etc) to something healthier, which also have a good portion of protein and cabs... any ideas?


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 3, 2011)

I frequently have achef's salad for lunch.  It will have some form of meat and eggs as well as a little cheese.  May not actually be any healthier than a sandwich but it makes me feel like I'm eating more wisely.  I used to feel deprived when I had a salad for lunch but over the last couple of years it has begun to feel like "lunch" and not at all depriving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2011)

Like a little olive oil and lemon juice mixed into tuna or salmon.  Green onion and minced green olives...maybe some capers, diced tomatoes.  Nice salad with no mayo.  Ummm...I'm going to go make some!


----------



## et81121 (Mar 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Like a little olive oil and lemon juice mixed into tuna or salmon.  Green onion and minced green olives...maybe some capers, diced tomatoes.  Nice salad with no mayo.  Ummm...I'm going to go make some!



Lol, sounds fantastic


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2011)

Take a nice pita and fill with tomato chopped, parsley a slice of avocado a slice of thin red onion, salt and peeper douse with a little oil and vinegar, and add some protien of choice and a thin slice of swiss cheese this can be eaten cold or hot also good is thin sliced cucumber or zucchini.
kadesma


----------



## merstar (Mar 3, 2011)

Pasta salad with canned tuna, tomatoes, red bell pepper, sweet onion, sliced black olives, lemon juice, etc., with a Dijon/red wine vinaigrette.

Bean salad with chickpeas or white beans, tomatoes, unsweetened corn kernels, scallions or sweet onion, cilantro, lime juice, spices (such as chili powder and cumin powder),  etc., with a vinaigrette.

(Can add a little cheese to the above salads, if desired).

This is a great salad - low in fat, high in nutrition:
CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES 
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe | MyRecipes.com

Whole wheat pita, filled with chickpeas, sweet onion or scallions, red bell pepper, tomatoes, cucumber, feta or extra sharp cheddar, sliced black olives. Top it with a yogurt dressing, ie, nonfat plain yogurt, mixed with a little cumin powder, cilantro, optional, and a little hot sauce.


----------



## megamark (Mar 14, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I frequently have achef's salad for lunch.  It will have some form of meat and eggs as well as a little cheese.  May not actually be any healthier than a sandwich but it makes me feel like I'm eating more wisely.  I used to feel deprived when I had a salad for lunch but over the last couple of years it has begun to feel like "lunch" and not at all depriving.



I was going to say the same thing. This week I grilled some chicken and preped some vegies and cheese. I dump all the ingredients in a large tupperware and have the dressing in a separate one. It may not be high in carbs, but you can cater the meal well. If you are looking for a higher carb meal, make some pasta with a protein and make a good sauce. I'm a fan of making large portions and spreading it out through the week.


----------



## lovesrotties (Mar 16, 2011)

Leftovers from last night. I eat those all the time!


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 17, 2011)

et81121 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hoping to change from the usual sandwich filler lunch (with lots of mayonnaise etc) to something healthier, which also have a good portion of protein and cabs... any ideas?


Here's a few sandwich ideas:
Smoked deli turkey, spread on the bread lite cream cheese & cranberry gel. Great to add sliced cucmber & sprouts.

Ham & honey mustard, sliced fresh tomatoes(good carb.'s)

Roast beef, sundried tomato/pesto paste, cheddar cheese(fat free available) red onion & fresh spinach.

Sliced chicen breast, romaine, fresh parmesan & lite caesar dressing.

Pre-cooked, chilled turkey bacon, sliced turkey, ham, tomatoes, lettuce & blt dressing(1 part mayo. to 2 parts bbq sauce). Walden farms makes a great bbq sauce with zero sugar or carb.'s.

Hope this helps.


----------



## et81121 (Mar 18, 2011)

They sound delicious! will try them, Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Some people I know used mashed avocado as a substitute for mayo on sandwiches and love it.


----------

